# Good apple chips or Bad apple chips??



## majorlee69 (Feb 6, 2008)

When I think about smoking with apple I picture wood from a beautiful apple tree from a local orchard......what about the ugly, non producing apple tree in the back yard???? Do you think it's the same??


----------



## bbq bubba (Feb 6, 2008)

Probably not producing because apple tree's need to be polinated from another tree!
Same wood, cut off a branch and season and try it!


----------



## majorlee69 (Feb 6, 2008)

It does bare fruit, their just really small and a nusence.


----------



## brianj517 (Feb 6, 2008)

Perfectly safe to use, majorlee. I do all the time. Several crabapple and wild cherry (choke cherry) in my back yard. Good stuff, all.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## kookie (Feb 20, 2008)

Sounds like just a different kind of apple tree lots of different types of apples out there............


----------



## white cloud (Feb 20, 2008)

sounds like you might want to prune them anyhow to develop a nice shape and stimulate growth. Be sure to make clean cuts as close to the trunk as possilble.


----------

